# Via Rail Offering 50% Discount, Even in Sleeper Class



## rrdude (Jan 21, 2011)

Too bad I already made my reservations!

Go HERE to see the offer.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jan 21, 2011)

rrdude said:


> Too bad I already made my reservations!
> 
> Go HERE to see the offer.



I, too, have made two reservations on Amtrak between now & June. Otherwise I'd be all over this!

What is a "cabin for one" like? Do they do this every year?


----------



## rrdude (Jan 21, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad I already made my reservations!
> ...


When I was in a "cabin for one" on The Ocean last spring, it was somewhat like the slumbercoach that used to run in the US. The bed slid out of the wall, and was MUCH MORE COMFORTABLE than any Amtrak sleeper I have ever slept on, even when using two mattresses.

Click HERE for 360 view of a Stainless Steel Sleeper for one. (click the camera in the purple are)


----------



## Rail Freak (Jan 21, 2011)

I looked into the Sale & it seems as though they're using a little Creative Book Keeping! If I booked a "Cabin for 1" on July 12 it would be $1464 (Senior Rate) and that is High Season. Booking the same deal on April 12 (Low Season) it is $1162. A Good Deal but not 50%!!!!


----------



## rrdude (Jan 21, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> I looked into the Sale & it seems as though they're using a little Creative Book Keeping! If I booked a "Cabin for 1" on July 12 it would be $1464 (Senior Rate) and that is High Season. Booking the same deal on April 12 (Low Season) it is $1162. A Good Deal but not 50%!!!!


I dun't make up the rules, I just report 'em..............


----------



## TVRM610 (Jan 21, 2011)

Even with the discount its not a good deal compared to Amtrak. I would love to ride VIA just because of the dome cars, observation cars, and historic equipment but my goodness!

Test booking for March 15 on Via Rail - Toronto to Vancouver. Upper Berth "50% sale" = $776.00 (US)

Test booking for March 15 on Amtrak - Washington DC to Seattle WA. Roomette "Full Price" = $545.00 (US)

And remember... this is an upper berth compared to a fully private roomette! All meals are included in both above prices. I'm sorry but I don't see how VIA makes sense. I'm sure the food is better, but for $200 savings plus a private room I'll be more than happy to stay with Amtrak.


----------



## guest (Jan 21, 2011)

rrdude said:


> Too bad I already made my reservations!
> 
> Go HERE to see the offer.


doesn't matter. I rebooked just now. EVen paying $100 cancellation fee, still came out more than $300 ahead! You should at least call Via Rail and see.


----------



## guest (Jan 21, 2011)

TVRM610 said:


> Even with the discount its not a good deal compared to Amtrak. I would love to ride VIA just because of the dome cars, observation cars, and historic equipment but my goodness!
> 
> Test booking for March 15 on Via Rail - Toronto to Vancouver. Upper Berth "50% sale" = $776.00 (US)
> 
> ...


Well, the comparisons is a little bit apples to oranges. The trip from Toronto to Vancouver is 4 nights as opposed to 3 nights. Second, the 10 meals are truly superb fare, all cooked on board. There is a beautiful dome observation car on the end of the train and the scenery outshines that of the EB. The cabin for one is like the old slumber coaches and truly comfortable, and has a bathroom and sink. The Amtrak roomette is basically a berth with a door, a little better than having to share the berth space with a stranger if both are booked.

IMHO the difference in price is worth it to do a once in a lifetime trip like this.


----------



## TVRM610 (Jan 21, 2011)

guest said:


> TVRM610 said:
> 
> 
> > Even with the discount its not a good deal compared to Amtrak. I would love to ride VIA just because of the dome cars, observation cars, and historic equipment but my goodness!
> ...


Did you even read what I wrote? You certainly did not comprehend it.

The prices quoted with VIA were for a Upper Berth.. NOT a "Cabin." If you are going to argue with me that a upper berth is more comfortable than a whole Superliner Roomete Bedroom than I'm out.

I acknowledged both the better food, and the observation cars, they are not worth the extra money for me personally.

Have you taken both the Canadian and the Empire Builder? I find it hard to believe there is a train that has BETTER scenery then the Empire Builder. Equal, yes but better? I'm pretty sure that is not possible. However I can't say for certain.


----------



## guest (Jan 21, 2011)

TVRM610 said:


> guest said:
> 
> 
> > TVRM610 said:
> ...


a chaucon son gout!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jan 22, 2011)

guest said:


> TVRM610 said:
> 
> 
> > Even with the discount its not a good deal compared to Amtrak. I would love to ride VIA just because of the dome cars, observation cars, and historic equipment but my goodness!
> ...


When you say a Cabin has a Bathroom & Sink, am I correct that means toilet & sink, & the shower is down the hall & shared?

Thanx


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 22, 2011)

> When you say a Cabin has a Bathroom & Sink, am I correct that means toilet & sink, & the shower is down the hall & shared?
> 
> Thanx


Yes.


----------



## TVRM610 (Jan 22, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> When you say a Cabin has a Bathroom & Sink, am I correct that means toilet & sink, & the shower is down the hall & shared?
> 
> Thanx


The "Cabin for One" on Via Rail is like an old Roomette on a Slumbercoach. The Cabin is almost the exact same size as a Superliner Roomette. So its the same size room.. with a toilet and sink. The bed covers the toilet at night.

Via Rail Cabin for One = 6.5" X 3.7"

Amtrak Superliner Roomette = 6.8" X 3.6"

Also... the price comparison for a Roomette vs. Cabin for One is HUGE. The Cabin for one is WAY more than a Roomette even when VIA is having a "50% off" sale. The prices I quoted were for an Upper Berth, NOT a private cabin.


----------



## Canada rail guy (Jan 22, 2011)

TVRM610 said:


> guest said:
> 
> 
> > TVRM610 said:
> ...


Yes, our prices for the Canadien are higher than for Amtrak but IMHO you really should take the Canadien at least once! The scenery through the Canadian Rockies I believe is a bit more spectacular than the Empire Builder because it lasts for almost a whole day, not just during a morning or late afternoon trip (depending on EB direction.) The "big sky" portion of the plains is comparable for both trains but the Canadien has an edge again, I think, it passing through the lakes area of northern Ontario for hundreds of miles. As far as food, there is no comparison. For rooms, yes, the Canadien cabin for one is like an old pre-Amtrak roomette, with a sink and a toilet (the toilet lid which serves as the rest for one edge of the bed at night). I personally would not want to have an upper or lower berth for 4 nights unless I could be certain that I would have both spaces for myself. I do know that in the off-months, Via Rail tries not to sell upper berths unless there are no other spaces left for sleeping requests or unless some "fool" specifically requests the upper (the price between upper and lower is not very much). Even then, they would try not to sell the lower in the same seating space until the end.

So having said all that, I urge you to save up for at least one trip. But having said ALL of this, I must say that for me, the most spectacular scenery on a North American train is the Amtrak California Zephyr. You get not only the incredible Rocky Mountains and Colorado river gorge for a day, you also get the fantastic Donner Pass passage for a morning!

Anyways, happy rail riding whether in your country or mine!


----------

